
MySpace Might Have Friends, but It Wants Ad Money - Mystalic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/16/business/media/16myspace.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
babul
Get traction, build a large user base, and the money will follow ...this seems
to be general startup mantra.

But $1B in revenue even from 118M users is a steep target, and most sites
would be happy with $7 per user. In this respect I think that as long as
MySpace is profitable, they should not wory so much and focus on building what
people want and making it easier to get it. If they create value, they will
'earn' value (at the rate the market determines)?

------
jonknee
You don't get quotes in the NY Times like this every day:

> "The redesign is intended to address a problem of social networking sites,
> which is that many user pages have the aesthetic appeal of a 14-year-old’s
> high-school locker."

And the situation isn't so bad, MySpace is still trouncing FaceBook in
revenue.

